# Where is Burlington Northern in S, O gauge?



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find these Burlington Northern engines and cars and caboose. See image.

I find it very challenging to find these in O gauge or S gauge.

I may have to settle on HO just because that's what's available.

Point me in the right direction if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...motives/burlington-northern-scale-sd60-28312/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.westerndepot.com/product...37560/osCsid/077dd073377d0ff2a25305e52c9ec372

http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/cPath/21_503_34_338/products_id/43204

http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/products_id/2459

http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/products_id/16236

http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/products_id/22085

http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/products_id/39026


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/mth-trains/MTH-30-74744-BN-Box-Car/

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...ngton-northern-lionchief-plus-nw2-diesel-546/

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...0-75530-4-bay-hopper-car-burlington-northern/

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...2-burlington-northern-operating-log-dump-car/

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...r-set-burlington-northern-special-order-only/


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

interesthunter,

your pictured train appears to be a HO set. You may not be able to match it identicaly to O gauge, but it appears that plenty of NB is available.

as big ed posted, easy to find online and lots on ebay. :dunno:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

At the time S scale was popularized by American Flyer Burlington Northern 
did not exist. At that time There was the Chicago, Burlington and Quincy,
the Burlington in the BN name...and Great Northern...which is the rest of it.
You might find these road names and consider them 'heritage' units..

Don


----------

